# Marimo ball in brackish water?



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Is this possible? I have read that you can and I would like to try with my opae ula shrimp - they have "busy hands" and I think they would appreciate it. SG is 1014


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had 100's of marimo balls, but never once tried it in brackish water.

It's only found in lakes, streams and such made of fresh water. I don 't know if you could acclimatize them. All they are, are algae balls so it may be possible, but not in nature as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks Effox, I've read (via internet - so who knows...) that its possible, I have a baseball sized one in my FW shrimp tank but I don't want to split it I'll probably just buy another.


----------

